# do them toner gadgets work?



## uklad09

Can anybody vouch for them ab toners?

Do they work or not?


----------



## uklad09

come on then dont be shy


----------



## Barker

I dont know, but to be honest id rather put the work in and know i hadnt cheated so to speak.


----------



## HJL

are they the same as EMS? EMS works im pretty sure, but i dont know what the ab toners actualy do. i think EMS is used to aid recovery of damaged muscles.


----------



## ArZo

If you are talking about the ones that give you an electric shock..Well yes they do work,I used than a few years ago and had crazy looking abs.


----------



## gold95

i wasn't a fan. i used them when i had my back injury & didn't think they were that great TBH. that was a few years ago so maybe they have got better, not sure though... don't be lazy get to the crunchies & leg raises lol...


----------



## uklad09

its not just that but it always feels like im gettig back back when I do sit ups..


----------



## Jem

I bought a really expensive top of the range one - used it until the batteries ran out and have not used it since .... funny though - they can cause serious discomfort at high level pmsl !


----------



## Joshua

EMS does work (my quads are twitching as I type), but it depends on the type of current used and how you use it. They do very little on their own, but are good when done along with resistance training.

Totally agree with Jem on the discomfort at high levels, and to get them to work properly, high currents / intensity is what you need to get an effect. They are no easy fix.

J


----------



## Slamdog

they do work but.....

they dont get rid of fat. so you will have good abs still covered in fat.


----------



## McQueen

On a same but different note what about those Power plates that are poping up in sunbed shops??? On the sign it says drop a dress size in 4 weeks.....lol.....not as tho i ware a dress,just our lass wants to go on it but i cant see how they work?


----------



## unit

haha im borrowing a slendertone belt, the 100 quid one off a mate as he dosent use it anymore and i wanted to see if it works... only been using it a week but combined with good eating and lots of cardio ive been told the abs are getting better and i can feel them firmer!


----------



## gold95

uklad09 said:


> its not just that but it always feels like im gettig back back when I do sit ups..


alot of people get a sore back when doing sit ups, is it full sit ups your doing? if it is try changing to crunchies & leg raises. they'll work just as well & are a bit easier on the back.


----------



## cecil_sensation

my mate stuck 1 of those electric shock 1s on his c0ck, and omg iv never laughed so hard in my life

but to your question not sure if they work. but are fun to use after a few beers lol


----------



## Joshua

Vibration plates also work, but if used correctly. I believe that I have had better recovery from resistance training when using vibration, I use isometric holds with maximal intensity on them, and have got good results, but like EMS, it is no easy fix and if anything can be quite painful.

I think part of the bad rap they get is because lots of people do not know how to use them. I have seen loads of fat people standing on them without any tension and they just shake.

One caveat is that a chiro I know warns against using them without instruction or for too long a duration as he believes that they can cause injury.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Vibration plates also work, but if used correctly. I believe that I have had better recovery from resistance training when using vibration, I use isometric holds with maximal intensity on them, and have got good results, but like EMS, it is no easy fix and if anything can be quite painful.
> 
> I think part of the bad rap they get is because lots of people do not know how to use them. *I have seen loads of fat people standing on them without any tension and they just shake. *
> 
> One caveat is that a chiro I know warns against using them without instruction or for too long a duration as he believes that they can cause injury.
> 
> J


J your gym sounds like such fun

Foreigners singing in the jacuzzi

You and your flatulence in the jacuzzi

You and your mask on the x trainer ...singing out loud

Fat people wobbling all over the shop

Get the room ready - I'm coming to visit, people just lit weights in mine babes :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Ah Jem - You make it sound like some sort of musical. Alas it is more that we just have some oddballs, even if we do have some great lighting setups in there (checkout the gasmask pic in my journal - the lighting in their is like a nightclub ). The management team there does encourage a "liberal atmosphere" so I guess people just feel free to express their Thespian side.

As an aside, I do not sing out loud, more mouth the words to the songs I listen too, and the mask stops people seeing me do it.

There are indeed a lot of fat people wobbling around at the moment, as well as lots of dinky little freshers training in packs. Quite pleasant except for their seeming inability to put away their weights or put them away in the correct place. Grr!

A visit from the Jemster!! I will get the carpet out. Should I get our own cleaners in or will you be bringing your own in your entourage :tongue: Sounds like it could be a laugh. If you are coming here be sure to bring your tap shoes.

J


----------



## Jem

Tap shoes J ? are you taking me dancing :wub:

Shouldn't imagine Jones will be happy but I shall travel alone Joshua - I will however have a discreet chaperone until I reach the valleys :laugh:

I will then be entrusted to your care where I expect the highest levels of cardiovascular workouts :whistling:


----------



## Joshua

Of course. You will be clip clippity clopping like a mouse in a windmill in Old Amsterdam, and I will be tapping more furiously than Dick Van **** after he has hoovered up a line or two.

Jones feelings to be dashed! Tally ho! Most understandable about the chaperone. I would hate to see a lady of your stature be ravaged by the natives.

I can assure you that I am operating close to maximum capacity at the moment and can sustain a blistering 95%MaxHR for 30min. Time sustainable at VO2max in all core positions is formidable.

Does that last icon indicate whistling by the way?

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Of course. You will be clip clippity clopping like a mouse in a windmill in Old Amsterdam, and I will be tapping more furiously than Dick Van **** after he has hoovered up a line or two.
> 
> Jones feelings to be dashed! Tally ho! Most understandable about the chaperone. I would hate to see a lady of your stature be ravaged by the natives.
> 
> I can assure you that I am operating close to maximum capacity at the moment and can sustain a blistering 95%MaxHR for 30min. Time sustainable at VO2max in all core positions is formidable.
> 
> Does that last icon indicate whistling by the way?
> 
> J


Clipping and tapping  My oh my :lol:

Whistling ? Yes it does - it means I am thinking of alternative cardio :whistling: [so apt]

Being ravaged by the natives hmmm...yes of course - terrible business indeed and one to be avoided at all costs.

30 mins in all core postions sounds delightful. I, for my part, shall endeavour to keep up and hope I prove to be a worthy opponent :tongue:

Thread hijack - possibly :cool2:


----------



## Hamiltons Gym

Basically no they don't work. If you are finding some benefit when used in conjunction with diet and exercise then I know what i would be looking at for the cause, certainly not the electric shock machine. The work the muscles are doing whilst being shocked is about as much as standing up.

The vibration plates are about as useless. They are just a revamp of the toning tables that all the beauty shops had ten years ago that didn't work either.


----------



## Joshua

> Basically no they don't work. If you are finding some benefit when used in conjunction with diet and exercise then I know what i would be looking at for the cause, certainly not the electric shock machine. ...


Could you explain your thinking a bit more, please?



> ...The work the muscles are doing whilst being shocked is about as much as standing up.


Crikey - I have never got DOMS from standing up. :whistling:

J


----------



## Hamiltons Gym

Joshua said:


> Could you explain your thinking a bit more, please?


There is no range of movement so the muscle will only tense up and not move the joint. Isometric contraction is very ineffective at muscle building or fat burning.


----------



## Joshua

Hamiltons Gym said:


> There is no range of movement so the muscle will only tense up and not move the joint. Isometric contraction is very ineffective at muscle building or fat burning.


ROM depends on how one uses them. It is possible to do isometrics with them, and also it is possible to do resistance training where the load exceeds that obtainable by voluntary contractions. Maximal strength gains (across a range not just at a point as expected with isometrics) have been observed in studies. They are used in practice by some elite athletes as part of their training periodisation, as well as in animal models where the researcher aims to achieve muscle growth.

Apart from the traditional idea of using EMS, there is also their contribution in active recovery and increased blood flow to a bodypart trained through resistance training (voluntary contractions). There is also strong evidence of their use in increasing capillary density in skeletal muscle.

I agree that they are ineffective in fat burning.

J


----------



## ooomoo

i used one for a while, deffo felt tighter but unless u shed the fat u wont see them lol,.. o and i put 6pads on my abs after work and fell asleep on my bed to wake up face down with a humping motion going on lol and of course my mum was standing :S


----------



## zelobinksy

They're best fo recovery, rather than hoping to lose fat etc.

I can't see how it wont burn energy in your body or anything, your better of just flexing your muscles... similar thing essentially, except its your energy forcing the contraction instead of electrical stim.


----------



## Hamiltons Gym

Just chuck it in the bin and get on with some training.


----------

